
Computer says no – Why my dad hates automation in customer support - pauloteixeira
https://unbabel.com/blog/customer-support-automation/
======
fmfamaral
I find myself choosing the toll with the human operator, because the one with
a machine fails to read my card all the time and says stupid things. However,
I feel much better when I have a device in the car and I just drive through it
without stopping. So, I will always choose automation, if it's well
implemented and saves me time. Sorry humans, it's only a matter of time.

~~~
hhmacedo
Yeah I see irrational humans like you can be handled by irrational machines.
Don’t you see that machines will never be humans. They will try to become
humans but we will spot they are fake. Can you be moved by a robot smiling at
you? Emotions do you know what hey are? Empathy does it ring a bell?

~~~
hhmacedo
Btw I choose the toll with the human and feel good I’m protecting her/his job
and receive a smile in exchange. Bonus for not being tracked if you pay with
cash.

